
Show HN: Resume builder – beautiful, highly customizable templates - micael_dias
https://opusone.ai/resume-builder
======
iwangulenko
Tech recruiter here.

Love the templates, they are very readable.

Yet, the biggest problem with such builders is that people hate data-entry.

~~~
micael_dias
Thank you!

I know, I wanted to add a LinkedIn integration but they don't allow it unless
you're a partner.

So, I tried to mitigate the "data-entry hate" by showing the resume being
updated in real time.

~~~
iwangulenko
killer feature suggestion: You can ask people to download a pdf from their
Linkedin profile and parse that (it is doable because it is standardized and a
lot of startups depend on it, so unlikely that Linkedin will change it)

~~~
micael_dias
Oh that's a great idea. I already found a php parser for it. Thanks for the
suggestion.

------
zhte415
What did you use to generate the resumes?

~~~
micael_dias
I've used react-pdf[1] to generate the resumes and react-pdf[2] to display
them

[1] [https://react-pdf.org/](https://react-pdf.org/) [2]
[https://github.com/wojtekmaj/react-pdf](https://github.com/wojtekmaj/react-
pdf)

~~~
zhte415
Thanks for the reply. The resumes look great.

